# εταιρεία ή εταιρία;



## Ihatemithous (Mar 14, 2012)

Εταιρία και εταιρεία. Βλέπω ότι ο ορθογράφος της φλεγόμενης αλεπούς δεν διαμαρτύρεται. Βέβαια δεν αποκλείω το να είναι και ολίγον ανορθόγραφος...
Στην περίπτωση μου φαίνεται σαν ο ένας τύπος ορθογραφίας να αποτελεί απλοποίηση του άλλου, που είναι και ευρύτερα αποδεκτός. Νομίζω ότι καθώς η γλώσσα και η γραφή τείνουν σε μια πιο απλοποιημένη μορφή, είναι αναμενόμενο και αποδεκτό σε μια περίοδο, να συνυπάρχουν δύο τύποι γραφής. Αναρωτιέμαι λοιπόν αν μια τέτοια περίπτωση θεωρείται λάθος και αν είναι δυνατό γενικότερα να συνυπάρχουν διαφορετικοί τύποι γραφής για την ίδια λέξη, χωρίς κάποιος να είναι απαραίτητα λάθος.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 14, 2012)

Το όλο θέμα έχει να κάνει με την "ιστορική ορθογραφία". Δεν γράφουμε τις λέξεις όπως τις λέμε και ακούμε (φωνητική ορθογραφία) αλλά σύμφωνα με την ορθογραφία που κληρονομήσαμε από την αρχαιότητα. Δεν κρίνω αν αυτό είναι καλό ή κακό γιατί δεν έχει σημασία. Δεν έχω τις γνώσεις άλλωστε. Ο μέσος Έλληνας δεν καταλαβαίνει γιατί πρέπει να γράψει π.χ. το _επανειλημμένα _με ει, η και δυο μ και πρέπει να το απομνημονεύσει. Έτσι γίνονται λάθη και αναπόφευκτα γίνονται και απλοποιήσεις με το πέρασμα του χρόνου. Τι είναι σωστό τελικά; Η ορθογραφία που επικρατεί σε κάθε εποχή. Πιστεύω ότι πάντοτε θα υπάρχουν λέξεις σε φάση αλλαγής που θα γράφονται με δυο τρόπους. Το σιμαντικό για μένα ίνε να έχις άποπσι κε να ντι πσάχνις.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 14, 2012)

Για το παράδειγμα της εταιρίας/ εταιρείας. 
Σε καμία περίπτωση η πρώτη δεν συνιστά "απλοποίηση" της δεύτερης. Στην αρχαία γραμματεία απαντούν αμφότεροι οι τύποι. Συγκεκριμένα, βρίσκω (http://mercure.fltr.ucl.ac.be/Hodoi/concordances/recherche/listvocabulaire.cfm?lettre=013) 76 εμφανίσεις της "εταιρείας", στους διάφορους τύπους της, και 98 της "εταιρίας". Μεταξύ αυτών που ορθογραφούν "εταιρία" συναντώ και τους Θουκυδίδη, Ξενοφώντα, Πλάτωνα, Αριστοτέλη, Ευριπίδη, Δημοσθένη, Διόδωρο Σικελιώτη, Φλάβιο Ιώσηπο, Αθήναιο, Γρηγόριο Ναζιανζηνό και Συνέσιο Κυρηναίο. Να το αφήσω; :)

Ο νομικός κόσμος προτιμά συντριπτικά τον τύπο με σκέτο "ι". Στις μεταφράσεις του Δικαστηρίου της ΕΕ χρησιμοποιείται αποκλειστικά ο τύπος "εταιρία". Από την άλλη, στους νόμους που ψηφίζει το ελληνικό κοινοβούλιο ή στα νομοθετήματα της ΕΕ πλειοψηφεί η "εταιρεία". Διαλέγετε και παίρνετε. Δεν βλέπω όμως γιατί η πιο σύνθετη ορθογράφηση πρέπει να εμφανίζεται ως έχουσα ευγενέστερα διαπιστευτήρια (δεν έχει).


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 14, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Μεταξύ αυτών που ορθογραφούν "εταιρία" συναντώ και τους Θουκυδίδη, Ξενοφώντα, Πλάτωνα, Αριστοτέλη, Ευριπίδη, Δημοσθένη, Διόδωρο Σικελιώτη, Φλάβιο Ιώσηπο, Αθήναιο, Γρηγόριο Ναζιανζηνό και Συνέσιο Κυρηναίο. Να το αφήσω; :)



Με έστειλες τώρα! Να πω την αλήθεια απ' όλους το περίμενα εκτός από τον Φλάβιο! :laugh:


----------



## sarant (Mar 14, 2012)

Ο Μπαμπινιώτης προτείνει εταιρΕΙα, διότι δεν το ετυμολογεί από το εταίρος, αλλά από το εταιρήιος. Μια από τις πιο χαρακτηριστικές περιπτώσεις του ψυχοδράματος με τα -ία/εία.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 14, 2012)

sarant said:


> Ο Μπαμπινιώτης προτείνει εταιρΕΙα, διότι δεν το ετυμολογεί από το εταίρος, αλλά από το εταιρήιος. Μια από τις πιο χαρακτηριστικές περιπτώσεις του ψυχοδράματος με τα -ία/εία.



Και το ΛΚΝ με ει το γράφει. Εννοείς νομίζω τη γνωστή σύγχυση λατρεία/ειδωλολατρία ή πορεία/πεζοπορία. Σ' αυτά, είναι ασφαλώς το λάθος εντοπισμένο και δεν χωράει αμφισβήτηση.


----------



## sarant (Mar 14, 2012)

UsualSuspect said:


> Και το ΛΚΝ με ει το γράφει. Εννοείς νομίζω τη γνωστή σύγχυση λατρεία/ειδωλολατρία ή πορεία/πεζοπορία. Σ' αυτά, είναι ασφαλώς το λάθος εντοπισμένο και δεν χωράει αμφισβήτηση.



Και το ΛΚΝ με /ει/ το γράφει αλλά δεν εξηγεί γιατί. Ο Μπαμπινιώτης εξηγεί (στο ορθογραφικό λεξικό) ότι πρόκειται για ουσιαστικοποιημένο θηλυκό του αρχαίου επιθέτου "εταιρείος" (και όχι εταιρήιος που έγραψα πιο πάνω), ενώ ο τύπος "εταιρία" προϋποθέτει παραγωγή απευθείας από το "εταίρος". Στη σημερινή γλώσσα, αν ποτέ θέλουμε να διδάξουμε ορθογραφία, πρέπει να καθιερωθεί ο τύπος "εταιρία", έστω κι αν κι εγώ το γράφω με ΕΙ ακολουθώντας το ΛΚΝ.

Δεν ξέρω τι εννοείς λέγοντας γνωστή σύγχυση και λάθος που δεν χωράει αμφισβήτηση, αλλά δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα. Διότι, η μεν πορεία δίνει πεζοπορία, πρωτοπορία κτλ. δίνει όμως και την προπορεία, ενώ η μαντεία δίνει σύνθετα σε -εία, χαρτομαντεία κτλ. και δεν είναι πάντα προφανές πώς δημιουργήθηκε η λέξη.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 14, 2012)

Το επιχείρημα, αν θυμάμαι καλά, είναι ότι π.χ.το _πεζοπορία _προέρχεται από το _πεζοπόρος _και δεν είναι σύνθετο το _πορεία_. Αλλά έχεις δίκιο, υπάρχουν κι άλλες λέξεις που μπερδεύουν το πράμα


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 14, 2012)

Α, ξέχασα... χάπι 3000!


----------



## pidyo (Mar 14, 2012)

Είναι λίγο αστεία η ετυμολογική λύση στο ψυχόδραμα (που λέει και ο Νίκος). Ο υπουργός παραπέμπει στο ἑταιρεῖος απλώς επειδή ἑταιρηΐη είναι η παλαιότερη μορφή, στον Ηρόδοτο (οπότε και το ἑταιρήιος σωστό είναι). Αλλά η αρχική ετυμολογία δεν έχει σημασία όταν είναι τόσο συχνός ο τύπος εταιρία στην αρχαία. Το LSJ έχει λ. «ἑταιρεία, ἡ also ἑταιρία». Και τα δύο ολόσωστα είναι και μου φαίνεται ακραίος ετυμολογισμός να θεωρηθεί μόνο η εταιρεία ορθός τύπος.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, απορώ που δεν αναφέρθηκε το ακόμη πιο κωμικό ψυχόδραμα της εφορ(ε)ίας. Εφορεία αρχαιοτήτων (επισήμως) αλλά οικονομική εφορία (επίσης επισήμως), λες και έχουν διαφορετική ετυμολογία. Από το ἐφορεύω ετυμολογείται, οπότε το τυπικά ορθό θα ήταν εφορεία, αλλά και πάλι μαρτυρείται η εφορία και στην αρχαία. Εκτός αν θεωρήσουμε ότι η αρχαιολογική εφορεία ετυμολογείται από το εφορεύω και η οικονομική από τον έφορο. Αστεία πράγματα.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 14, 2012)

pidyo said:


> ...η αρχική ετυμολογία δεν έχει σημασία όταν είναι τόσο συχνός ο τύπος εταιρία στην αρχαία. Το LSJ έχει λ. «ἑταιρεία, ἡ also ἑταιρία». Και τα δύο ολόσωστα είναι και μου φαίνεται ακραίος ετυμολογισμός να θεωρηθεί μόνο η εταιρεία ορθός τύπος...



Συμφωνώ απολύτως! Δεν είναι δυνατό να ξεπετάς, όπως κάνει το ΛΝΕΓ, ως (εσφ.) έναν τύπο που όχι μόνον είναι εξίσου αρχαίος αυτού που θεωρείς ότι είναι ο μόνος ορθός, αλλά και υπερτερεί ποσοτικά σε εμφανίσεις του "ορθού". Και οφείλω να επαναλάβω ότι υπάρχει σαφέστατα εδραιωμένη παράδοση στον νομικό κόσμο να προτιμάται ο τύπος "εταιρία". Από κει και πέρα, το θέμα πρέπει κτγμ να λήξει με την παραδοχή του γεγονότος ότι η διτυπία είναι εν προκειμένω απολύτως θεμιτή (όπως π.χ. στην καταχώρ*ση ή στον ορθοπ*δικό και μάλιστα εδώ με αιτιολόγηση ακόμη ισχυρότερη).

Δεν χρειάζεται βεβαίως να επισημάνουμε ότι η εμφάνιση του ενός ή του άλλου τύπου στον τάδε ή τον δείνα αρχαίο συγγραφέα δεν απορρέει προφανώς από κάποια δογματική πεποίθηση ως προς το θέμα της ορθογράφησης, αλλά πολλές φορές είναι απλώς υπόθεση επιλογών του εκάστοτε (περισσότερο ή λιγότερο αρχαίου) αντιγραφέα. Για τον λόγο αυτό, άλλωστε, και η διτυπία σε ορισμένους συγγραφείς (π.χ. ο Δίων ή ο Διόδωρος) στα έργα των οποίων απαντούν και οι δύο ορθογραφήσεις της εταιρ(ε)ίας.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 14, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, απορώ που δεν αναφέρθηκε το ακόμη πιο κωμικό ψυχόδραμα της εφορ(ε)ίας. Εφορεία αρχαιοτήτων (επισήμως) αλλά οικονομική εφορία (επίσης επισήμως), λες και έχουν διαφορετική ετυμολογία. Από το ἐφορεύω ετυμολογείται, οπότε το τυπικά ορθό θα ήταν εφορεία, αλλά και πάλι μαρτυρείται η εφορία και στην αρχαία. Εκτός αν θεωρήσουμε ότι η αρχαιολογική εφορεία ετυμολογείται από το εφορεύω και η οικονομική από τον έφορο. Αστεία πράγματα.



Η λέξη "εφορία" μαρτυρείται σε αρχαιοελληνικά κείμενα με διαφορετική ετυμολογία (επί + όρος>όριο=σύνορο). Ορισμένοι, επηρεασμένοι από τη συγκεκριμένη ετυμολογία, θεωρούν ότι κάποιες εφορ(ε)ίες (πχ αρχαιολογικές) σχετίζονται περισσότερο με τά όρια των χώρων ευθυνών παρά με την εποπτεία των υπαρχόντων σ' αυτούς.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanasis_P said:


> Η λέξη "εφορία" μαρτυρείται σε αρχαιοελληνικά κείμενα με διαφορετική ετυμολογία (επί + όρος>όριο=σύνορο). Ορισμένοι, επηρεασμένοι από τη συγκεκριμένη ετυμολογία, θεωρούν ότι κάποιες εφορ(ε)ίες (πχ αρχαιολογικές) σχετίζονται περισσότερο με τά όρια των χώρων ευθυνών παρά με την εποπτεία των υπαρχόντων σ' αυτούς.



Αυτά είναι a posteriori ερμηνείες φοβάμαι. Στο ΛΚΝ η εφορεία ορίζεται (σωστά) ως αρχή που εποπτεύει· δεν είναι δυνατόν μια αρχή να σχετίζεται μόνο με τα όρια των χώρων ευθύνης, εξ ορισμού με την εποπτεία του χώρου ευθύνης της σχετίζεται. Και στην εφορεία και στην εφορία προΐσταται ένας έφορος. Δεν υπάρχει καμιά εννοιολογική διαφορά ανάμεσα στις δύο. Υπάρχει απλώς μια παγιωμένη διαφορά ορθογραφίας.


----------

